
Show HN: Cppbase – A template for a simple CMake-based C++ project - kartikkumar
https://github.com/kartikkumar/cppbase
======
kartikkumar
Hi all,

I thought I'd kick off the new year by submitting an open-source project of
mine that I haven't been tracking on Github at all until recently. I happened
to check my Github account a few weeks ago and saw that it had quite a few
stars (at least for my standards). I figured maybe it's useful to more people.

Moreover, I'd be happy for any and all feedback. This project is the
culmination of fighting with CMake and C++ for a few years and I use it as the
basis for most new codebases that I build.

I have a few ideas on how to expand it further and would be grateful for
input, even if it means ripping the project to shreds.

Thanks!

~~~
_jordan
Awesome project - thanks for this

~~~
kartikkumar
Thanks!

